# Which olympic bar to buy?



## Jake W (May 28, 2017)

Not sure which is the better choice...

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/olympic-bar.html

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-7-ft-olympic-barbell-700kg-1500lb-rated.php

Any suggestions are welcome but bear in mind I'm on a tight budget.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

If you're looking for a basic bar, I'd go with the SS one. But it reality it's not going to be any better or worse than your regular gym bar.

If you're in a pinch, hold out for a second hand one on eBay or Facebook.


----------

